# Reseller upgrades: Post who has it



## drewday (Sep 29, 2001)

Called up two Circuit Cities and they don't have it. (this is on the east coast at least)

Can't get through to my CompUSA, and there's really no info on their website about it. Is it safe to assume all CompUSA's have the update CD's in? It's an hour ride to our nearest one, should I bet on it?

How about the rest of you guys post where you got it/where you can get it, might be helpful to some people.

-Drew


----------



## sfish (Sep 29, 2001)

No one in Austin seems to be distributing it. There was a roomful of ticked off Apple users at Fry's this morning and none of the other local Apple retailers have it either.


----------



## fuzz (Sep 29, 2001)

no line, CompUSA has a box of them.
Located on US 59 in Sugar Land, TX .


----------



## cutlineman (Sep 29, 2001)

The Staples in Harvard Square in Cambridge, MA claims to have it.  Of course the woman on the phone had to transfer me to someone else after I explained that it was a piece of software.


----------



## bewshy (Sep 29, 2001)

I live in the Inland Empire in SoCal and work in Costa Mesa.  Im gonna drive up to the Glendale Apple store today to get it.  On my lunch Im gonna check and see if the two local Fry's have it and let ya know.  Also Ill check the CompUSA out here and in the IE.





Eric B

You know what sucks.  The only Saturday I ever have to work is today =)

At least I downloaded the 64 beta to hold me over =)


----------



## walrusjb (Sep 29, 2001)

CompUSA on 41 (Cobb Pkwy) had 'em this AM - though a bunch of us migrated over to there from Microcenter as their Mac staff was AWOL this AM and no one in the store knew if they had it or not -- POINT BEING that Cobb CompUSA may be out of them by now - call before driving.


----------



## sfish (Sep 29, 2001)

Can someone do a better job than Apple at distribution and provide those of us with neglected Apple retailers a disc image of the 10.1 upgrade CD?

Thanks,


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 29, 2001)

CompUSA in Wilmington, DE has it!  Went there about an hour and a half ago and grabbed it for meself.  They also have the 10.1 retail set for people to buy.  Very nice!

Since I'm on the East Coast too, looks pretty good for ya!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 29, 2001)

Local CompUSA store said they would have it in, 10.1 upgrade, but it hadn't come in yet... and looks like it won't. 10.1 Retail was available.

Interestingly enough, they where only getting in 100 upgrade CDs... more than 100 people were waiting at the store for it... it's the only CompUSA in the Kansas City area... over a million people in KC.

CompUSA/Apple screwed up on this one. 


Admin


----------



## schnupie (Sep 29, 2001)

Got it CompUSA Perimeter Mall in Atlanta. They still had at least 50 around 1pm today. 
If someone can supply me with an FTP server and let me know whats the best way to create an image (I dont have any CD burning software) I will be glad to upload it.

Alex


----------



## beverson (Sep 29, 2001)

Went to the CompUSA on the north side of Indy this morning around 10:30.  They had 10.1 full, but no free upgrades, BUT they were expecting to get them...just hadn't arrived yet.  They were taking down names and phone numbers and e-mail addresses in order of when people showed up (I was aobut 30th) and they're supposed to call us back and then e-mail us if they can't get ahold of us by phone.  Still haven't heard yet and I'm considering calling them up to see what the deal is....


----------



## billybob (Sep 29, 2001)

Got mine at "THE Computer Store"... dont know if its a national chain or not, but theyre plentiful in Oregon at least.  They seemed to have plenty of copies available, didnt need proof of purchase or anything. The specific one I went to was in Beaverton, right where 217 and scholls ferry intersect (more or less).... for anyone thats interested.

10.1 has been nice so far... I feel sorry for all who have been screwed today. Apple really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## pal6695 (Sep 29, 2001)

Not a single Apple dealer in Calgary, AB has a copy.  Nearly 1 million people here at there was only Westworld Computers had a couple of copies, I couldn't get one....


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 29, 2001)

Comp USA in cincinnati ran out

Microcenter doesn't have them yet.

I'm on hold with a staples store at the moment.


----------



## kilowatt (Sep 29, 2001)

After about 45mins on hold, I have discovered that:

1) Staples people have short term minds, and must be asked the same question every time you are placed on hold for 20 mins

2) Staples isn't farmiliar with the term "Operating System" let alone "Mac OS X 10.1"

3) Staples is extremely busy on Saturday afternoons because everyone decided to go there instead of trying to use the phone and waiting on hold, which explains why I was on hold for 45 minutes calling a total of 4 stores.

4) I could allready be 1/3 of the way to Columbus by now... (Apple store)

So, if you live in Cincinnati, Don't bother with microcenter, staples, or comp usa.


----------



## cosmos (Sep 29, 2001)

CompUSA on Blossom Hill Road in San Jose, CA has the CD, I got it at 9:05 AM this morning. 

OSX 10.1 rocks, so much faster.

Bora


----------



## LordOphidian (Sep 29, 2001)

Well the circuit city in Mesa Az didn't have it, and Fry's didn't know what the hell I was talking about so I took a trip up to a local apple seller (ReMac computers, don't think its a chain) and they had it but they said they didn't have many of them.

I didn't even try the local CompUSA, when the new iBooks came out they had the poster up but they didn't have an actual iBook there, and the employee's didn't seem to know what one was... so I just ignore them now.


----------



## pigdawg88 (Sep 29, 2001)

The Northshore Apple Store had them at 2:30 pm when I wen tthere.  I was at the Microcenter in Cambridge at 10:30 am and they didn't have them


----------



## beverson (Sep 29, 2001)

I got it!  Barely though.  Evidently Apple shipped all of 30 copies to the only CompUSA in Indianapolis.  I know Indy's not a huge town, but I also know there are more than 30 Mac users here.  WTF??

Ah well, time to get installin'....


----------



## kcmac (Sep 29, 2001)

Admin.

I went to the CompUsa in Overland Park, Kansas on Metcalf. Is that where you went? I got there at about 6:30 pm after getting back from the NASCAR Busch series race at the new Kansas Speedway. (Great track)

10.1 was supposed to show up at noon but it did not arrive I was told. I got to put my name on a list and they will call me when it gets in so I can pick it up or they will deliver it to me via mail. They said it may be in tomorrow and if not Monday. Said something happened in shipping. They are getting 100 copies.  

I say, WAY TO GO COMPUSA! The people in the Mac section in KC are very good and that is great to see. I usually go to Micro Center but they aren't getting the updates. May have to go back to CompUsa more often from now on.

Were you able to get on the list? (There only looked to be about 50 - 75 names on the list. Did everyone leave or something if there were 100 people there when you were?)


----------



## drewday (Sep 29, 2001)

Well, surprise surprise, CompUSA in West Nyack NY did NOT have it, nor does anyone else within a 40 min drive of my house, as far as I know. A very disappointing day, factored in with work. They claim it "might" be in late next week, not a very good showing for Apple in this part of NY, IMHO.

Needless to say I'll be uninstalling OS X tonight, very disappointing as the performance of OS X on the iBook, even with a reasonable amount of memory is, sub par IMHO making OS 10.1 a virtual requirement.

How is the energy management in 10.1 anyway?

-Drew


----------



## bewshy (Sep 29, 2001)

I ventured from my work up the coast and across inland today to find somewhere that had it.  If anyone knows of anywhere in SoCal please let us know.  The Apple Store in Glendale is supposed to get more in on Monday and the girl there said I was the first person on the waiting list.  I called there around 3:30 and they had 40 copies left and by the time I got there at 4:20 they were all gone.


----------



## The Madhatter (Sep 29, 2001)

The (only) Circuit City store in Bryan/College Station said they don't have the CD's and don't know when they will be getting them.  Phat chance.


----------



## dougk_ff7 (Sep 29, 2001)

For those in KC, I'll be talking to Staples and CompUSA when I get up (which will be EARLY) .  Might be easier than upgrading from a disk image.


----------



## mehtajr (Sep 29, 2001)

The Apple Store in Tyson's Corner was out of the upgrades at about 3 PM this afternoon (damn you, trip to the Dukes of Hazzard museum!  ). They said there'd be more in on Monday morning at around opening time (of course, at that very moment I'll be at the MCI Center getting Michael Jordan tickets, so I think I'm outta luck then too). Anyone in the DC area wanna pick me up a copy on Monday morning? 

I signed up on the waiting list; I think I was around #70 on there (I'm hoping that's how they're deciding how many copies they'll be getting on Monday).


----------



## iThink (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm located in an area that has a relatively small Mac community, (Salt Lake City Metro), and there was plenty of copies at the local Comp USA stores when I picked up my copy today. They just handed it to me without any proof of ownership, so if anyone is really desperate, I'm certain I could pick up a number of copies and ship them out for cost of shipping plus a little for my gas and time. Post if anyone is interested.


----------



## cutlineman (Sep 29, 2001)

My earlier thread about Staples in Harvard Sq., Cambridge was a lie.  They had X, but not 10.1.  I also checked the CompUSA in Central Sq., Cambridge and they had a note on the door saying they were all sold out.  Harvard Coop doesn't have them either.

However, I called University Computers in Kenmore Sq. next to the BU Barnes and Nobles (boy we have a lot of squares in Boston), and they said they are expecting some by the end of next week.  Keep in mind you have to be a student to go there.


----------



## sfish (Sep 29, 2001)

I called my parents who live about 220 miles away to see if their CompUSA Express had copies.  It did.  Serendipitously, a friend of the family was just about to leave their house and come back to where I live!  Three and one half hours later, I had the upgrade in my hands.  10.1 is quite impressive.  Apple's distribution process completely stinks.

On a scale of 1-10, the upgrade gets an 8.7 (would have been much higher if DVD playback for my Blue & White G3 were supported) and Apple's promise keeping on delivery and distribution gets a -20.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 29, 2001)

I made it on the list, not sure everyone else did... some people seemed to be in a daze... probably wondering if they should hang around for the shipment that never showed up. I was their at noon.

Oh well... life goes on.

Admin


----------



## dbogdan (Sep 29, 2001)

Despite all the bad experiences I've had over the past several years with the CompUSA in Morrow, GA, I decided on a lark to go there today to see if they had the 10.1 Upgrade CD... much to my surprise and delight, they did! They did make me trot back to my house and haul out a proof of ownership of 10.0 (asked for either the coupon or the CD), but within 20 minutes I had it in my hot little hands!!!

I called AIS Computers in Fayetteville, who stated that they would have them available on Monday (since they're closed on Saturdays), but they suggested that I go to the store in Roswell. Roswell is too far away for me, but if anyone on the Metro Atlanta area is interested, these outlets appear to have copies available. I was sorry to read the post that stated that MicroCenter Mac Staff was AWOL... and that other options had to be  exercised. They've usually been on the ball as far as I have experienced, so perhaps this was an unusual circumstance...

Go 10.1!!!


----------



## MacmanX (Sep 29, 2001)

In the Triangle area of NC, it is possible to get your hands on a copy. I first tried CompUSA (in Raleigh), but the FedEx shipment was late! They should have it by Monday, but you can put your name and number on a contact list. I assume TenPlus (in Raleigh) will have it, but they are normally closed Saturdays, so you will have to wait until Monday. However, much to my surprise, Circuit City in Durham (near the South Square Mall) does indeed have the upgrade (I didn't even realise they sold Macs.) You don't even need proof of purchase. I walked in (in a last ditch effort) and grabbed a copy of the upgrade. The guy there actually knew that you needed Mac OSX to run the upgrade! Circuit City is the last place I would look for Mac software (in fact, it was they last place I looked), but all the rumors I read really paid off!

Cheers!


----------



## Magnus Maximus (Sep 29, 2001)

If you're in Boston, check out the CompUSAs.
(take the red T to Central in Cambridge, or take the 86 bus to Brighton)

I got my copy of 10.1 in the Brighton Store on Market Ave. today.
(Did I mention:  IT ROCKS!!!)

Bring your update cupon - and take your OS 10.1 (+9.2) CD package home!


----------



## pooldiver1712 (Sep 30, 2001)

In our area (Scranton, PA [NE PA]) we have about two circuit cities that supply apple products check the apple site and se the list of resellers!! only two that are attainable by me are the first two.  Circuit city says they are getting a shipment from apple on tuesday lets just hope!!!


PS -  Steve please open a store in Scranton or Dickson City


----------



## dougk_ff7 (Sep 30, 2001)

Ok, KC users might have hope.  CompUSA in Overland Park has NOT received their copies of the CDs, but as kcmac said, they will take reservations.   So, don't give up!


----------



## philquinney (Sep 30, 2001)

hey all,

good to see you're having fun getting 10.1. My nearest "proper" mac retailer here in sunny England is 30 miles away and by the time I had got to them they had run out. Darn!

I went into my local PC World (Our version of CompUSA) and spoke to a guy who after a couple of attempts remembered that he did have some but only enough to give away when you bought an iMac from them. I guess i could have reminded him that it was unlikely that their selling strategies would lead them to selling any iMac's within the next 10 years and so I might as well have one of the cd's 'cos it wouldn't be missed. Then again, that might not have been such a good idea 

Does anyone have a carrier pigeon on which they can attach a copy of the cd as I would imagine that it would beat apple's distribution

phil quinney

--------------
Sawtooth G4 400
512MB Ram
10GB HD (Too small)

Midway iBook SE Firewire
320MB Ram
10GB HD


----------



## sfish (Sep 30, 2001)

This is a repost of some info included in another thread:



> usenet group: alt.binaries.mac.applications
> poster: BobsYourUncle
> date posted: 9.29.2001 between 2:34 and 5:34 pm
> search for: theupgrade.img
> ...


----------



## philquinney (Sep 30, 2001)

oh how I would love to just surf over to an ftp server and download it. however, the burden on the server caused by my archaeic 56k modem would be silly.

its not fair, the only way to get fast internet in my area is a one hour bus journey to my dad's university

i guess its back to the carrier pigeon

phil.


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 30, 2001)

I went to Fry's, CompUSA, and Staples, and none of the had the update CD.  Fry's said that they got something, but it was wrong and they needed to return it.  They were expecting the shipment sometime that day (Saturday).  Fry's did have 10.1 full retail version on the shelves.  There were at least 30 people on the list when I signed it at about 10:00 AM.

Then I went to CompUSA, and talked to them about it.  The sales person that I talked to said he had no idea, and went to ask the manager.  The manager said he was not informed when or even if they were going to get the CDs.

Staples had no idea if they were going to get it either.

So I still do not have it.  I am going to check with CompUSA and then Fry's on Monday.

One advantage with all of this is that they (the store workers) are swapped with loyal mac users and get to see in full force the Mac community.  While XP may have 100 people in line to get it on it's release date, it will seem to be an equal sized force of people compared to the mac users.  After all, every person that uses 10.0 wanted to get a copy of the update CD yesterday, and not every PC user is going to want to upgrade to XP so quickly.

So for all of those PC users that think the Mac is dead, think different.


----------

